# HELP!..Trying to cut, but ain't working??



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm currently 210lbs and around 17%-18% bf. Want to get to 10-12% bf.

Lead quite a sedative life apart from training which consists of:

AM starved cardio 45 mins x 2 week

Mon - Shoulders + Tri

Tues - Abs + 15 mins HIIT cardio

Wed - Back + Traps

Thurs - Abs + 15 mins HIIT cardio

Fri - Chest, Bicep + wrists

Sat - Off

Sun- Quads + Hams

*Diet is:*

AM starved Cardio

1g Vit C, Multi-vit and 2 fish oil tabs

*7.30am Breakfast:*

6 egg whites + 2 whole, 80g Porridge oats + handful of fruit (berries etc... for antioxidant properties)

*10.30am Mid morning:*

150g cooked chicken/turkey, 2 tspb of peanut butter, 2 fish oil tabs and apple.

*1-1.30pm Lunch:*

200g fish, veg and half pack of Uncle Ben's microwave Basmati rice.

*4.30pm Mid afternoon:*

2 scoops Protein shake, 2 fish oils tabs and 1 tspb of cashew butter.

*7.30-8pm Dinner:*

200g lean mince or salmon with fresh steamed veg + natural yoghurt. 2 fish oil tabs

*10.30pm Supper:*

2 scoops of Bedtime extreme or 250g cottage cheese + 2 tspbs of peanut butter or almond butter.

2.5-3litres of water per day

Workout days:

*Pre workout* 30 mins before: 6 BCAAs, 1 scoop protein and 1 scoop maltodextrin.

*
Post workout:* 40g maltodextrin (2 scoops), 3 scoops of protein + 6 BCAAs

Too much protein in here?? Too many carbs around training and breakfast?? :confused1:

Need to add a high carb day in here? Say 600g carbs?

Totally confused!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

starved cardio sounds extreme


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

> starved cardio sounds extreme


Would suggest sticking to just HIIT cardio after weights?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

No thats not what I meant. I have no great clue on diet/nutrition apart from what I've read on here lol

I just found 'starved cardio' amusing (plus sedative lifestyle).

I presume you meant 'fasted cardio' and sedentary lifestyle?

You need to add more info, like do you really do that program and eat that diet? If so, how long for?

I think If I ate that I'd lose weight so I wonder whether you've been sticking to that for long?


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Go on to a website such as dailyburn or fit day and put in your diet, see how many calories it turns out to be then post it back here


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Agree with Brotein, does seem as though you could have quite a few cals


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

We need Protein/Carbohydrate/Fat levels as well as overall calories. I could work it out from what you posted but why should I :lol:

How are you deciding you haven't made progress? How long you been at it?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Something which sticks out like a sore thumb to me is how many fish oil tabs you are having every day! Don't think this will effect cutting too much, but its an area which could be cut down


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

8 fish oils is 82kcals isn't it? Not too bad tbh and it's 8g of good fat.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well how about doing 20-25mins fasted cardio every day, then if you need to do more do some hiit cardio in the evening.

Then just monitor your fat levels and adjust your cardio from there.

Like others have said you need to work your numbers out on your food.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fasted cardio has always helped me in the past when i have cut and a high carb/refeed day always helped aswel.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Da Goon said:


> I'm currently 210lbs and around 17%-18% bf. Want to get to 10-12% bf.
> 
> Lead quite a sedative life apart from training which consists of:
> 
> ...


Er...Ever considered counting how many calories your ingesting? starving yourself of essential carbohydrates, is not the way to lose fat.1800 calories, split into 5/6 small meals.Ive lost 42lb this year doing this.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Er...Ever considered counting how many calories your ingesting? starving yourself of essential carbohydrates, is not the way to lose fat.1800 calories, split into 5/6 small meals.Ive lost 42lb this year doing this.


Jut splitting hairs but there is no such thing as an essential carboydrate - body can and does work extremely well on low to zero dietary carbohydrates, once adapted.

You know how I just love to split hairs Essex


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Jut splitting hairs but there is no such thing as an essential carboydrate - body can and does work extremely well on low to zero dietary carbohydrates, once adapted.
> 
> You know how I just love to split hairs Essex


bullsh1t...............lager is an essential carbohydrate............it has carbs......hydrates me and is essential


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

> Jut splitting hairs but there is no such thing as an essential carboydrate - body can and does work extremely well on low to zero dietary carbohydrates, once adapted.
> 
> You know how I just love to split hairs Essex


My carbs are around breakfast and training only apart from a high carb day.



> We need Protein/Carbohydrate/Fat levels as well as overall calories. I could work it out from what you posted but why should I
> 
> How are you deciding you haven't made progress? How long you been at it?


Don't blame ya :-D going to work out the macros now and post results. Progress is gauged mainly by mirror and clothing, fold beneath my navel is not reducing. Shooting for around a 1-2lb loss per week as I want to retain as muscle as possible.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> My carbs are around breakfast and training only apart from a high carb day.
> 
> Don't blame ya :-D going to work out the macros now and post results. Progress is gauged mainly by mirror and clothing, fold beneath my navel is not reducing. Shooting for around a 1-2lb loss per week as I want to retain as muscle as possible.


It prob is just a matter of having to bring overall intake down a tad, or increase activity a bit - sometimes it really can be that simple.

But good to know the numbers, as then you know explicitly what is going in to you, and can make adjustments from there.

Also, just because one area hasn't changed, doesn't mean progress hasn't been made elsewhere without you noticing.

Scale is a good back check, but don't feel dissapointed if you don't see 1-2lb per week loss, I have went weeks during prep where the scale hasn't showed any difference, but there has been a marked improvement in the mirror...

Its a funny old thing this dieting malarky


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> It prob is just a matter of having to bring overall intake down a tad, or increase activity a bit - sometimes it really can be that simple.
> 
> But good to know the numbers, as then you know explicitly what is going in to you, and can make adjustments from there.
> 
> ...


dnt make me feel like lol ing!


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

ok Macros are:

*
Training days (includes pre and post meals):*

*Total Cals: *2,777cals

*Carbs:* 183g (38g sugar)

*Protein: *360g

*Fats:* 68g (18g saturated fats)


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I'm no nutritionist but it looks like you're eating way too much if you want to cut.

Take your calories down to about 2000 and you'll start to see the fat drop off.

I'd cut the carbs down to about 100g and the protein to about 250g or so. Keep the fat about the same, maybe a little lower but make sure they're from good sources.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Da Goon said:


> I'm currently 210lbs and around 17%-18% bf. Want to get to 10-12% bf.





Da Goon said:


> ok Macros are:
> 
> *
> Training days (includes pre and post meals):*
> ...


Quick dtlv74 mental arithmatic... 2,777kcals at 210lbs equals a little over 13kcals per lb. For someone sedentry other than training, that's almost certainly too high to cut effectively.

Macros look ok to me, so you've two options - reduce overall kcals to closer to 12kcals per lb and see how that goes, or to keep food the same but add more exercise to burn more kcals.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok so 12 kcals per lb. So I will take out 64g of carbs through my training day and see how I get on with that.


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

360g of Protein is way too much!!! Drop by 10g in each meal at least if i was in your position.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Isn't 360g a HEFTY amount of protein for someone of your size?

Someone with experience back me up


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

IrishRaver said:


> Isn't 360g a HEFTY amount of protein for someone of your size?
> 
> Someone with experience back me up


I am generally a high protein advocate and even on the basic info given would have the OP on around 300-210g protein at a guess - so yeah, 360 bit excessive in my eyes too - all just IMO of course.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

IrishRaver said:


> Isn't 360g a HEFTY amount of protein for someone of your size?
> 
> Someone with experience back me up


I am generally a high protein advocate and even on the basic info given would have the OP on around 300-210g protein at a guess - so yeah, 360 bit excessive in my eyes too - all just IMO of course.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah I did think the protein was too high.

Some people suggested gram per lean bodyweight while cutting but found it was too low.

I will tweak 64g off the protein rather than take out the carbs in post workout meal.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

> Carbs: 183g (38g sugar)
> 
> Protein: 360g
> 
> Fats: 68g (18g saturated fats)


Besides taking down protein, is my amount of carbs and fats all good though? What is the general rule of thumb for cutting with fats and carbs intake or does it hugely differ with the individual?


----------

